# انجيل الشيطان



## coptic hero (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الآخوة الآعزاء 
بنعمه رب المجد وقوته سنتحدث فى هذا الموضوع عن كل ما يختص بكتاب برنابا المزعوم الملقب بأنجيل برنابا والموحي به من الشيطان وأرجوا كل من له سؤال عنه أو من له دليل على صحته ان يتقدم بها حتى يتثنى لنا عمل بحث عنه معتمدين على الروح القدس وعلى كتابات ما سبقونا من اباء اجلاء وعلماء اثار وتاريخ والرب يمد يده معنا لنصرتنا


----------



## سامر.ج (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشكور على تعبك أخي الا انني شخصيا أفضل أن أقرأ مابين يدي من كتب مقدسة لأنها كافية و وافية و مملوءة حكمة و نعمة و اترك البحث في كتب اخرى (ثبت عدم صحتها) لأناس متفرغين في البحث*


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

آه موضوع كويس وأنا متابع


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (30 نوفمبر 2006)

قال الله تعالى: ﴿ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)﴾ (النساء:157-158).

ذكرت صحيفة الواشنجتون تايمز THE WASHINGTON TIMES فى عددهـا الصادر فى 7 إبريل 2006 مقالا بعنوان Judas stars as 'anti-hero' in gospel By Julia Duin
و جاء فى هذا المقال أن الجمعية الجغرافية الدولية National Geographic 

أزاحت النقاب عن أحد المخطوطات الأثرية أو الأناجيل التى عثر عليهـا فى المنيا فى مصر ويعود تاريخهـا إلى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى 

و أطلق على هذا الانجيل إسم إنجيل يهوذا "The Gospel of Judas,"

وقد اعتبر يهوذا من تلاميذ السيد المسيح، ويذكره التاريخ القبطى أنه هو الرجل الذى خان المسيح و يقول المسلمين أن الله شبهه بالمسيح ليصلب بدلا منه 

و قد تم ترميم هذا الإنجيل بعد العثور عليه منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات و تمت ترجمته من اللغة القبطية إلى اللغة الانجليزية فى نهاية عام 2005 وأفرج عن هذه الترجمة فى 6 إبريل هذا العام وأصبح هذا الإنجيل يباع فى الأسواق، وقد سجل الإنجيل قبل نهايته أي قبل انتهـاء بعثة المسيح مباشرة هذا النص كما تذكره الصحيفة المشار إليهـا فى مقالهـا المذكور

Near the end of the Judas gospel, Jesus tells Judas he will "exceed" the rest of the disciples "for you will sacrifice the man that clothes me."

وهذا النص معناه أن المسيح يخاطب يهوذا فى نهاية الإنجيل المنسوب إليه ويقول له أنه (أى يهوذا) سوف يختلف عن باقى الحواريين "exceed" the rest of the disciples وأنه سوف يكون الرجل ( the man ) الذي يضحى به كشبيه لى ( يلبسنى = clothes me)

ونقف ونتأمل كلمة يلبسني الذي عجز المترجم أن يكتبهـا كما جاءت فى آيات القرآن "شبه لهم"

.. هكذا يظهر الله الحق وأن المسيح لم يصلب وإنما الشخص الذي صلب هو يهوذا .. وإذا كان المسيحيين قد ادعوا أن إنجيل برنابا تم تأليفه بعد بعثة الرسول فإن هذا المخطوط يؤكد قدمه من الكربون وأوراق البردي أنه مكتوب قبل القرن الثالث الميلادي، بحسب أقوال الصحيفة المشار إليهـا .. بمعنى قبل بعثة الرسول بثلاثة قرون .

هل شبه الله يهوذا بالمسيح لخيانته أم كما يقول أنه ضحى بنفسه من أجل المسيح، فلم يذكر القرآن نصاً فى هذا ولكن المسيحيون يدعون أن يهوذا خان المسيح ثم شنق نفسه بعد هذا .. وهذا الإنجيل يدعى أنهـا كانت تضحية من يهوذا صاحب هذا الإنجيل من أجل المسيح ... والله أعلم!!!!

هكذا يشهدون على أنفسهم .. ويشهد الله والمؤمنون عليهم

وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ...صدق الله العظيم 

المصدر:صحيفة وشنطن تايمز على الرابط التالي:

http://www.washtimes.com/national/20...0642-3758r.htm


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ذكرت صحيفة الواشنجتون تايمز THE WASHINGTON TIMES فى عددهـا الصادر فى 7 إبريل 2006 مقالا بعنوان Judas stars as 'anti-hero' in gospel By Julia Duin
و جاء فى هذا المقال أن الجمعية الجغرافية الدولية National Geographic 

أزاحت النقاب عن أحد المخطوطات الأثرية أو الأناجيل التى عثر عليهـا فى المنيا فى مصر ويعود تاريخهـا إلى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى 

و أطلق على هذا الانجيل إسم إنجيل يهوذا "The Gospel of Judas قال:


> http://www.washtimes.com/national/20...0642-3758r.htm[/url]


الاخ الفاضل 
اولا اود ان انبه سيادتك الى شئ مهم يهوذا خائن لآنه سلم السيد المسيح ولم يضحى الله به لعده اسباب اولا مكتوب فى انجيل لوقا 22-عدد 21,22 ولكن هوذا يد الذى يسلمنى هى معى على المائده وابن الانسان ماض كما هو محتوم ولكن ويل للذى يسلمه
وثانيا لآنه ما فائده تجسد الله فى حاله انه لن يصلب ويقتل ويقوم من الاموات وثالثا ما ذنب انسان مثل يهوذا فى ان يصلب ويقتل بذنب انسان اخر 
وعندى لحضرتك سؤال ان كان المسيح لم يصلب ولم يقتل ولم يقوم من الاموات اين ذهب المسيح من وجهه نظر القرأن 
الأهم من هذا الموضوع ان يهوذا مثل برنابا لو صدق ما جاء بهما يكون اكبر دليل على خطأ القرأن فى الآيات التى تكلم فيها عن الانجيل فى سورة النساء يا ايها الذين امنوا امنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذى نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذى انزل من قبل ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا فهل كان الله يشدد على الايمان بكتاب منزل على المسيحيين وهو ناقص انجيل يعثر عليه بعد كتابته ب1700 سنه ومكتوب قبيل القرن الثالث اى ان الذى كتبه لم يكن يعيش مع المسيح ولا عاصره على فكرة من الممكن ان يكتب اى شخص انجيلا او قرأن على حسب فكره هو الشخصى وبعد الفين سنه يكون اثرا كبيرا لمن اكتشفوه  ربنا يرحم


----------



## Scofield (30 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب نشوف كده النص من انجيل يهوذا مع انه مش موضوعنا بس علشان اثبت جهل "لمن عندة عقل"
" [000] كان رؤساء كهنتهم يتمتمون لأنه دخل حجرة الضيوف للصلاة, لكن بعض الكتبة كانوا يراقبون بحذر كي يقبضوا عليه أثناء الصلاة, لأنهم كانوا خائفين من الشعب, لأن الكل كان ينظر إليه كنبي.
  واقتربوا من يهوذا وقالوا له: ماذا تفعل هنا؟ أنت تلميذ يسوع ".
فأجابهم يهوذا كما أرادوا منه واستلم بعض المال وأسلمه لهم(83).
 انجيل يهوذا(84).

وطبعا النص لا يعارض ان يهوذا سلم المسيح للصلب


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> طيب نشوف كده النص من انجيل يهوذا مع انه مش موضوعنا بس علشان اثبت جهل "لمن عندة عقل"
> " [000] كان رؤساء كهنتهم يتمتمون لأنه دخل حجرة الضيوف للصلاة, لكن بعض الكتبة كانوا يراقبون بحذر كي يقبضوا عليه أثناء الصلاة, لأنهم كانوا خائفين من الشعب, لأن الكل كان ينظر إليه كنبي.
> واقتربوا من يهوذا وقالوا له: ماذا تفعل هنا؟ أنت تلميذ يسوع ".
> فأجابهم يهوذا كما أرادوا منه واستلم بعض المال وأسلمه لهم(83).
> ...


يا أخى ما تتعبش نفسك مع من هم بلا فهم لو كان انجيل يهوذا صحيح كيف يكتب فيه قصه الصلب بينما هو انتحر بعد تسليمه السيد المسيح ولو كنتم رأيتم فيلم القديس والذى زور فيه بطل الفيلم لوحه مشهورة جدا لدرجه ان التحاليل لم تثبت انها مزورة فهذا الانجيل المزعوم من صنع اليهود ليثبتوا انهم لم يصلبوا المسيح ولم يقتلوه يعنى ابراء لذمتهم


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> طيب نشوف كده النص من انجيل يهوذا مع انه مش موضوعنا بس علشان اثبت جهل "لمن عندة عقل"
> " [000] كان رؤساء كهنتهم يتمتمون لأنه دخل حجرة الضيوف للصلاة, لكن بعض الكتبة كانوا يراقبون بحذر كي يقبضوا عليه أثناء الصلاة, لأنهم كانوا خائفين من الشعب, لأن الكل كان ينظر إليه كنبي.
> واقتربوا من يهوذا وقالوا له: ماذا تفعل هنا؟ أنت تلميذ يسوع ".
> فأجابهم يهوذا كما أرادوا منه واستلم بعض المال وأسلمه لهم(83).
> ...


يا أخى ما تتعبش نفسك مع من هم بلا فهم لو كان انجيل يهوذا صحيح كيف يكتب فيه قصه الصلب بينما هو انتحر بعد تسليمه السيد المسيح ولو كنتم رأيتم فيلم القديس والذى زور فيه بطل الفيلم لوحه مشهورة جدا لدرجه ان التحاليل لم تثبت انها مزورة فهذا الانجيل المزعوم من صنع اليهود ليثبتوا انهم لم يصلبوا المسيح ولم يقتلوه يعنى ابراء لذمتهم


----------



## huda (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*ليش انتم كم كتاب مقدس عندكم؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه شي يضحك صراحه *


----------



## moslm (1 ديسمبر 2006)

huda قال:


> *ليش انتم كم كتاب مقدس عندكم؟؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه شي يضحك صراحه *



اقولك انا كان ليا مشاركة اسمها اربعة فى واحد وكنت ناوى افضحهم بس ياخصاره مجزرة التحريف اقصد الحذف مازالت مستمرة الى يومنا هذا ولا ادرى هم بشر مثلنا ام مغيبون عن الوعى ام اناس اليون مبرمجون على اداء مهمة واحدة شىء غريب فعلا اى انسان يجد الحقائق امامه حتى والم يقتنع بها لابد وان يناقشها 
وهذه نبذه 
مقتطفات ولكم الربط فى النهاية 
ففي القرن الثاني يُعلن القدّيس إيريناؤس على وجود أربعة أناجيل رابطًا إيّاها بأربعة جهات المسكونة، والأربعة رياح الرئيسيّة، والأربعة وجوه للكاروبيم، قائلاً:
أما القدّيس إكليمنضس السكندري وإن كان قد اقتبس فقرات من "إنجيل المصريّين" لكنّه ميّز بينه وبين الأناجيل الأربعة القانونيّة.
استخدم القدّيسان إكليمنضس الروماني وأغناطيوس الأنطاكي مادة الأناجيل وإن كان بدون التزام بالنص حرفيًا. وجاءت رسالة القدّيس بوليكربس تحوي مطابقات مع الأناجيل.
الحاجة إلى أربعة أناجيل

وجود أربعة أناجيل خلق مشكلتين، إحداهما قديمة لاهوتيّة تدور حول التساؤل عن سرّ وجود أربعة أناجيل وعدم الاكتفاء بإنجيل واحد، والثانية حديثة ظهرت في الغرب تخص الثلاثة أناجيل الأولى متّى ومرقس ولوقا حيث تظهر فيها مواد متشابهة وأخرى غير متشابهة، بهذا يمكن تفريغها في ثلاثة أعمدة متوازية للمطابقة فيما بينها، فتساءل بعض الدارسين عن سرّ التشابه، وكيف كُتبت هذه الأناجيل، ومصادرها الخ. وقد سُميّت بالمشكلة التكامليّة أو الإزائية أو السينوبتك 
Synoptic Problem. 

توجد مجموعة من الأناجيل وضعها الهراطقة مثل إنجيل باسيليدس الغنوسي من القرن الثاني قد أشار إليه أوريجينوس والقدّيس أمبروسيوس وجيروم، وإنجيل أندراوس الذي أشار إليه القدّيس أغسطينوس، وإنجيل فالنتينوس الغنوسي الذي أشار إليه العلاّمة ترتليان، وإنجيل مرقيون الهرطوقي، وإنجيل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي استخدمته طائفة غنوسيّة تُدعى بأتباع قايين Cainites، وإنجيل تدّاوس وإنجيل حوّاء وإنجيل كيرنثوس وإنجيل أبلوس Apelles.

http://www.christpal.com/newtafsser/index.htm
واحد بس كده يقرأ بتمعن وقوة نظر ربنا ينور عيونكم عشان تنور بصيرتكم المغلقه 
مقدما حرر لقلة الادب :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


----------



## Scofield (1 ديسمبر 2006)

huda قال:


> *ليش انتم كم كتاب مقدس عندكم؟؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه شي يضحك صراحه *




الكتاب المقدس واحد فقط
يحتوى على عهدين
عهد قديم و عهد جديد


----------



## moslm (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*واحد ولا اتنين يهود ولا مسحيين ومترصولكم على بر​*


----------



## Scofield (1 ديسمبر 2006)

أفهم الكتاب المقدس عهدين
عهد قديم و يحتوى على قصص أنبياء اليهود و النبؤات عن مجئ السيد المسيح
أما العهد الجديد فهو الذى به البشارات و مجئ المسيح و قصصه و معجزاته و الرسائل و سفر الرؤيا
اليهود يؤمنو طبعا بالعهد القديم فقط
المسيحين يؤمنو بالعهد القديم و الجديد
و كمان يتخذون شرائع العهد الجديد للعمل بها


----------



## coptic hero (2 ديسمبر 2006)

moslm قال:


> اقولك انا كان ليا مشاركة اسمها اربعة فى واحد وكنت ناوى افضحهم بس ياخصاره مجزرة التحريف اقصد الحذف مازالت مستمرة الى يومنا هذا ولا ادرى هم بشر مثلنا ام مغيبون عن الوعى ام اناس اليون مبرمجون على اداء مهمة واحدة شىء غريب فعلا اى انسان يجد الحقائق امامه حتى والم يقتنع بها لابد وان يناقشها
> وهذه نبذه
> مقتطفات ولكم الربط فى النهاية
> ففي القرن الثاني يُعلن القدّيس إيريناؤس على وجود أربعة أناجيل رابطًا إيّاها بأربعة جهات المسكونة، والأربعة رياح الرئيسيّة، والأربعة وجوه للكاروبيم، قائلاً:
> ...



يا جهله افهموا بقى ربنا اقوى من ان ينزل دين لفئه واحده ولابد من الترجمه رحمه بكل الالسنه وكل شعب بيترجم حسب لغته افهموا بقى خنقتونا يا بتوع القرأن العربى واللى ما يعرفش عربى مش مهم يدخل الجنه وما يتترجمش علشان هايبقى زى اغنيه من اغانى شعبوله


----------

